# I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas



## NicNak (Dec 10, 2009)

YouTube - I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

That's almost creepy...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

..One of my favorite childhood gifts - when I was 4...A hippopotamus (miniature figurine) - I still have her.  She was given to me at Christmas and I've never relinquished her.   That and a yellow mustang little car with a trailer attached...Although, the mustang and the trailer are going to my Godchild this Christmas - he's more attached to them than I am now...(well, kinda).


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

OH! You beat me to it! :smack:You know I was going to make some comment about having a pet hippo...


----------



## gardens (Dec 10, 2009)

:hippy:I honestly believe that some of these people who write and illustrate children's shows etc. do there fair share of, hmmm, wacky tabaccy!! :hippy:

Have you seen Treehouse TV lately....now there's some creepy stuff on there!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL..Good.  After Dr. Baxter's comment, I was a little worried about admitting to my pet hyppo...(should I ever admit to also having been in love with Miss Piggy - she's another childhood toy I've refused to relinquish...:blush:??)


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

gardens said:


> :hippy:I honestly believe that some of these people who write and illustrate children's shows etc. do there fair share of, hmmm, wacky tabaccy!!
> Have you seen Treehouse TV lately....now there's some creepy stuff on there!



  No, I've never been able to watch Treehouse without being thoroughly disturbed


----------



## NicNak (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone have the game Hungry Hungry Hippos as a kid?  I did :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

No ...I was more into Battleships...What can I say?  I grew up with brothers...I was also excited when I got my first hockey stick...Not normal, I say...Just not normal.


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

oh lol You should see some of the things I have hidden under my bed. I have Oscar the grouch :blush:


Gardens, your right! Alot of childrens shows are either a little "whacky" or they are sexually suggestive, aimed at the parents I mean, not the children ewww. 
When I was watching that video I noticed that one of the sketched hippos looked pretty similar or else it was the same hippo that is in Fritz the cat.

* Warning. lol If you don't know about Fritz the Cat then before you look it up you should know it is NSFW and it is pretty much cartoon porn.* You have been warned.

Don't judge me. lol I love a good cartoon. :blush: lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

STP said:


> oh lol You should see some of the things I have hidden under my bed. I have Oscar the grouch



Uhhh.... that's not Oscar... that's the creepy thing from Poltergeist... run for your life...


----------



## Domo (Dec 10, 2009)

heh Fritz the Cat was funny and weird all at the same time.


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

lol That creepy poltergeist thing always comes back. It's kind of like that cat. I thought it was a goner. It just wouldn't stay away. :nah:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

Just keep a night light on and scrape your finger nails along the bedhead...

"They hate that." ~ Peter Venckman in _Ghostbusters_


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, ho rder:  enough of the scary stuff...Jazzey over here really doesn't appreciate. 

Let's get back to the cute and cuddly.


----------



## Domo (Dec 10, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Hey, ho rder:  enough of the scary stuff...Jazzey over here really doesn't appreciate.
> 
> Let's get back to the cute and cuddly.


Oh i was about to tell a story about how i 'saw' the woman (the sick sister they kept locked away) in pet cemetary sleeping in my bed for a few months.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

How ever did this thread become derailed from the cute and cuddly childhood memories to this? 

[SIGN]Dr. Baxter, again![/SIGN]

Fine...I'll just have to restrain myself, ignore my compulsive urges to be curious, and hang out in other threads...:sob:

(kidding) ....(just watched "Twisted" tonight - all's good )


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Just keep a night light on and scrape your finger nails along the bedhead...
> 
> "They hate that." ~ Peter Venckman in _Ghostbusters_



That would not look very good if someone where to come into my room and see all these scratches...:blush:


----------



## Domo (Dec 10, 2009)

:lol:

Wow this thread has taken a turn into the gutter.


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Hey, ho rder:  enough of the scary stuff...Jazzey over here really doesn't appreciate.
> 
> Let's get back to the cute and cuddly.



Oooops. Dr.Baxter and Domonation are on the creepies, I'm hanging out in the gutter with Fritz and pervert headboard and your talking cute and cuddly. 
One of these things is not like the other...:blush:

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




Domonation said:


> Oh i was about to tell a story about how i 'saw' the woman (the sick sister they kept locked away) in pet cemetary sleeping in my bed for a few months.


WTF? Did you kick her out? That's kind of rude.

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

Well, look at that. For some reason everything got all akward and quiet around here?!

lol Yup. Well, thank-you, thank-you. Anytime you need the clearing of a room just give me a call. :helpme:


----------



## Domo (Dec 10, 2009)

STP said:


> WTF? Did you kick her out? That's kind of rude.



Have you ever seen her?! That movie traumatised me! I was only young and it's probably not as bad as i remember but i am not game enough to watch it again and find out.

But yeah i used to 'see' her lying next to me, just staring at me. i couldn't sleep for days. She was burned in my head.

OH LOOK A PUPPY & KITTEN! up::cat:

PS. STP you didn't clear out the room. My head lives in the gutter too


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

:lol:...I blame the clearing of the room on Domo...She mentioned the 'sick sister' in her bed...I had to go after that. 

Nice try, Domo...I still have the pet cemetery image in my mind.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

What about the troll in _Ernest Scared Stupid_? My 24 year old son claims he still gets nightmares about that movie.


----------



## Domo (Dec 10, 2009)

Naww i am sorry. If i wasn't at work i would post lots of cute pictures to make up for it!

In the mean time i offer you Cute Overload


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh look...Dr. B was kind enough to share his wealth of scary stuff with us...Thanks. 



PS:  Poltergeist...And, REDRUM...still have dreams about those 2 movies. Not that I would ever partake in such a thread...

Awww...K, you're back in the 'cute' club Domo.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> What about the troll in _Ernest Scared Stupid_? My 24 year old son claims he still gets nightmares about that movie.



I prefered when _Ernest Goes To Camp_


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Domonation said:


> Have you ever seen her?! That movie traumatised me! I was only young and it's probably not as bad as i remember but i am not game enough to watch it again and find out.
> 
> But yeah i used to 'see' her lying next to me, just staring at me. i couldn't sleep for days. She was burned in my head.
> 
> ...



I saw the movie but don't remember it. Sorry you were traumatized. I love horror movies/gore etc. There aren't many scary movies that I actually find scary. I'm warped though. I think it's good to get your heart going a little bit, but not to be traumatized.
Sorry, lol I didn't know you were being serious. 
My friend gets mad at me because she gets scared really easily with creepy things and I am a little prankster (jump out of closets with a Ghoul halloween mask etc. I had brothers:hmm "Just because your heartless doesn't mean I am!" Sheeeesh lol I have been jumping out and scaring her since I was little though, she will get use to it sooner or later. lol Or maybe I could stop.  Whoa. I'm babbling.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> I blame the clearing of the room on Domo...She mentioned the 'sick sister' in her bed...I had to go after that.



Ohhh... I thought she was tallking about Twisted Sister...

YouTube - Twisted Sister - Were Not Gonna Take It

You gotta admit... That Dee Snider is a handsome man...


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

One of my favorite movies is The Shining.  Hereeeeeeee's Johnny! Except his wife always reminded me of Olive Oil...

I only remember Ernest with a turtle attached to his nose?!

Twisted Sister! Now that is creepy!!


----------



## Domo (Dec 10, 2009)

:lol: After 30 odd years i don't think she will get used to it if she hasn't yet.

I actually love horror as well (not so much gore anymore but i used to be obsessed with finding the most gory movies out there)

I dunno what i was with that movie. It just stuck a chord with me. It might have been the headspace i was in at the time.


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You gotta admit... That Dee Snider is a handsome man...



I bet he would be just a plain jane without all that make-up. Everyone in Hollywood looks great if they have there own personal stylist.:teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You gotta admit... That Dee Snider is a handsome man...



I ain't gotta admit anything. But, if you want to find him handsome - go for it, Dr. Baxter. :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 10, 2009)

STP said:


> I bet he would be just a plain jane without all that make-up. Everyone in Hollywood looks great if they have there own personal stylist.:teehee:



If he looks like that with makeup, I don't even want to try to imagine what he would look like without makeup.


----------



## Andy (Dec 10, 2009)

He still has a great girlish figure though. :goodjob: Purty. 

Did you know that he and Michael Bolton are actually one and the same?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 10, 2009)

The first year they played this song on the radio, I was in the hospital over Christmas, and my mom bought me a stuffed animal hippo on Christmas morning :lol: I love this song! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gardens (Dec 11, 2009)

Hahahaha - I love how this thread got all twisted out of shape.
Poltergeist - I hate clowns ever since I saw that movie - hate em, scared of em and will avoid them at all costs.  A co-worker had a coffee mug at work with a clown on it.....it met with an unfortunate accident...hehehe   :bad:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

gardens said:


> A co-worker had a coffee mug at work with a clown on it.....it met with an unfortunate accident...hehehe   :bad:



The coworker?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

Ha! The Amazon ad at the top of this thread just said this:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Ha! The Amazon ad at the top of this thread just said this:



:rofl:


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

They are watching us mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

Thread split to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-cha...per-prairie-oysters-and-exotic-testicles.html


----------

